# Madone SL 5.2 - the right fit...



## pennywise (Oct 2, 2006)

I was told that Trek bikes have a slightly different measuring system than other bikes due to their geometry.

My local bike shop told me that I needed a 62cm, they even tested it out for me on a 58cm bike, measured my inseam, raised seatpost, etc. My friends on the other hand, advised against it. My friends say that there is not much point going for the max, a 60cm or even a 58cm would do be good enough for me cause if someday I want to sell the bike, it will be easier to sell than a 62cm. 

I was told that the bike will not make much difference in 2cm. The justification is that the seatpost can be raised a little bit more to make up for a 60cm instead of the originally intended 62cm but I wouldnt want to risk it at 4cm difference at 58cm.

I trust my friend but at the same time I dont want to get anything wrong because I am from Malaysia, Trek bikes may cost you guys in America some $3,000-00 but in Malaysia, after the currency conversion a Madone SL 5.2 comes up to around RM13,000-00 so I just dont want any mistakes in my purchase.

No bike shop in Malaysia carries a 62cm Trek or any other brands and we have to specially order from Trek America. At first, when I found out, I gave up on Trek and went for Scott for their CR1 Team but they dont have my size either. My friends are teasing me saying even when I have the money, I cant own my damn bike. So right now, I am getting Trek's dealer at Singapore to do an import of the 2007 Madone SL 5.2 for me, then I have to drive my car down (~450km) to collect my bike.

What's your advise, 60 or 62cm?? By the way, I am 191cm which is ~6ft 3inches and I weigh 108kg, that's ~240pounds.


----------



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

Although you state your height...your inseam measurement will help more with the right fitment. That will let us know if you have longer legs or torso.

At 191cm tall, the 62cm bike might actually be the right fit.

For instance, I am 184cm...about 6'1. And ride a 60cm Trek with 120mm stem. Trek does measure their frames a bit differently..using a center-top (top of the seat clamp) for measurement. With other geometries...this "60" would most likely be a 58.

These guys are pros...but some tall Disco riders on Treks are:
Michael Barry (189 cm), 60cm frame
George Hincape (191cm), 62cm frame

Good Luck


----------



## pennywise (Oct 2, 2006)

I have been trying to look for a 2006 Madone SL 5.2 for a couple of weeks now, nearly a month at 62cm and has failed to find it.

I prefer the 2006 color over the 2007. However, the Custom Flame color on the 2007 looks good too but for that I need to add ~RM1,500-00 cause its Project One color scheme.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

pennywise said:


> My friends say that there is not much point going for the max, a 60cm or even a 58cm would do be good enough for me cause if someday I want to sell the bike, it will be easier to sell than a 62cm.


Technically that may be true, but I personally would never allow a purchasing decision -- be it for a bicycle or anything else -- to be influenced by what might happen if and when I ever sold the item. You're buying a bicycle to _ride_, not to sell; it needs to fit _you_, not the next buyer who may or may not come along.

Beyond that I can't really help you with your decision, but this thread contains some information on Trek sizing that you may find useful:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=74684


----------



## pennywise (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you for the URL to the other thread. It was very helpful. You are right, I am buying the bike to ride, not worry about the next buyer who may not even come along.

I will look for the 62cm till I get my hands on one. Thanks again.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

All I can say is that you should get the bike that fits u best. Trek's geometry, as u might know from chcking out my thread, differs a little especially with the Madone as their headtube is shorter.. I think a 62 fits u best. Hincapie uses a 62... so yeah

Why would you need to add oney for the Project One scheme that they are selling as stock? You might want to check the pricing properly. Whoa 13,000 smackeroos for a Madone SL? with ultegra? That's really expensive... I doubt the conversion is that much is it? More then 4 times... Last time I rembered it was about 3. something, the malaysian dollar to the USD. Is your shop trying to exploit you? Just make sure you dont overpay... Treks usually cost well, they say, you get what you pay for in a way... 

Good luck.

Since you're in Malaysia, why not check out the Trek shop in Singapore.. Call them or something? www.treknology3.com Found it off the web...


----------



## pennywise (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, I drove 400km to Singapore, to Treknology yesterday and just came back home today. I had the dude at their shop do a fitting on me and it's confirmed my size is a 62cm on a Trek.

MYR$ to USD$ currency conversion is 3.8
MYR$ to SGD$ currency conversion is 2.3

So, I was quoted by Trek USA via e-mail MYR$13790.20 but does not include shipping. Then Treknology Singapore quoted me MYR$14490 for the Custom Flames color inclusive of shipping but I have to travel down 400km again to collect my bike!

I think I have to go look in eBay but they dont have much of a 62cm Trek there.


----------



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

Long way to drive! ...but at least you can take comfort in knowing your correct size 

Thats pretty pricey...best of luck in getting it!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Whoa...3.8 conversion rate eh? That's almost fourfold... Ouch... U drove all the way? Interesting. I happen to know of another shop in Singapore, T3 bikes and gears.. Very friendly people there(don't ask, long story but I know.. haha). Sorry I can't find their website. But i reckon you could call Treknology and get T3's number from them. 

Best of luck getting your bike. How much would it cost in Malaysia then? Since you're gonna spend a lot, I feel you should really make sure u get the parts u want and not change em or so, kinda like spending at one go.. That's of course, up to you. Get what you can afford and you'll be happy... At least I am with my Madone SSL Project One... Though now I kinda wish I chose the Aeolus wheels instead of the Carbon Aeros... Oh well..

all the best dude


----------



## pennywise (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for replying to my thread.

Yea, it a 3.8 conversion rate. I go to Singapore quite often, my friend has got an aunt living there so accomodation is free. During our free time like weekends + holidays, we just drive down.

I went to T3 end of Aug and I went to T3 again on my recent trip right before I make a stop at Treknology and come back to home.

Treknology is the main dealer for Malaysia, Singapore and Indonesia, T3 take stocks from them.

Yea, I am trying to get a Trek but if things get too costly, I have to look for alternatives. At first, I was eyeing the Pinarello Paris FP Carbon but I didnt know it was THAT expensive. Now I am looking at Scott Addict but that has gotta wait, I dont like the top tube that sort of slopes down a bit near the seat post. I prefer traditional geometry where we have the straight top tube. (straight from side-view)

Either the Addict or I lower my budget to Cannondale Synapse (if I decide to go for comfort because carbon absorbs bumps) or the Six13 (because its rated the best bike on this site and I like the reviews).

I have not checked the pricing but I am assuming that the Synapse or Six13 is cheaper than the Madone.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, Trek's cost a fair bit but with Treks, you get what you pay for. Giant's cheap coz it's made in Taiwan.. With pinarello, you're overpaying I feel.

I wanted a Trek coz of Armstrong. Read his books etc.. Never regretted my decision to get my Madone. If you want comfort, well, ride the heck out of your bike man... Make the money worth it.. Train and race with it as well..

Yeah I prefer the standard straight top tube too.. I heard people say it's better for long rides.. 

Cannondale, somehow, I get the idea it's more of a MTB brand... No pro peloton uses it right? None I know at Le Tour at least.. 

Here's a pic of my Madone SSL 5.9 just so well, you could maybe 're connect' with Trek. haha. The camera was a VGA cam though.. (I have a better resolution of it but cant load it here coz of the size in kilobytes... Any idea how to do it?)


----------



## pennywise (Oct 2, 2006)

Omg, your bike looks fantastic... Yea, I am trying to 're-connect' back with Trek but for my size, it's quite difficult and it's going to be a long wait. 

I will see what I can do in the next couple of weeks. I cant wait anymore. I have been sourcing like madness for my bike. I kinda like the feedbacks on Six13 though so I am currently weighing among Madone (same reason with you), Six13 (due to voted best road bike), System-Six (due to popular review saying its even better than the Six13) and Synapse (alternative carbon bike, like Madone).


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks.. But the bars/stem set are a replacement from my broken ones..(Some idiot driver who didn't signal while turning... filing a claim with a lawyer who's also my uncle.. was using XXX Lite stem/bars)

The bike rides awesome too. Well, it shouldn't be hard to get ur size if you order a Project One or stock bike from the Trek shop in Singapore. Just place an order with them and pay them a deposit (usually required I'm sure.. say 20-30% maybe? Not sure).

Then they'll fax it to Trek USA at Wisconsin and Trek will confirm with the shop in Singapore and in a couple of days or so, your bike will 1) be in production (if Project One) or (2) be on your way from US to the shop in a while depending on shipment method. 

Then, you'l have your bike in either a couple of weeks or a month depending on whether you decide on Project One or stock. 

Just a note, please use a Chris King headset on your Madone if you get one coz it just doesnt do justice using a Cane Creek headset on a Madone... 

I can't comment on Cannondale due to never riding it nor knowing anyone well enough who rides it. As for me, it's Trek, then maybe Specialized.. Then colnago maybe.. But, Trek is my top choice due to ride quality and getting what you pay for. (There was a review in Bicycling magazine which compared the Madone SSL to some other top end bikes and Trek is actually the 2nd lowest priced but the lightest.. And, the others do have sloping tubes at that too..)

My suggestion: Call T3 or Treknology and tell them you wanna place an order. Then, go down in the next couple of days or so and make your order and pay the deposit. Then, just sit back, TRY and relax and not tear your hair out and wait..... Till your bike comes in.. Project One typically takes 4 wks or so as my LBS told me.. 

Update me and do post pictures once you get your ride... and, just ride the heck out of it so u justify the cost... Cheers


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> Well, Trek's cost a fair bit but with Treks, you get what you pay for. Giant's cheap coz it's made in Taiwan.. With pinarello, you're overpaying I feel.
> 
> Dude, giant is cheep becuase it is made in tiawan. Get yer head out of yer @ss. Lots of great bikes are coming from tiawan.. Like Orbea, and Specialized. Both these brand I would pick over a trek any day..,
> 
> ...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

rollinrob said:


> uzziefly said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Trek's cost a fair bit but with Treks, you get what you pay for. Giant's cheap coz it's made in Taiwan.. With pinarello, you're overpaying I feel.
> ...


----------



## pennywise (Oct 2, 2006)

I am placing my bike for order tomorrow with the Lance Flame color scheme from Project One color scheme. Thank you for your advise this far.

Few questions:

1. Why Chris King and not the stock Cane Creek?

2. Whats the difference between tubular and clincher? All my life I've only used clinchers.

3. Carbon aero wheels with somewhat 50mm (Hed Jet 50), 60mm (Hed Jet 60) and 90mm (Hed Jet 90). My understanding is the deeper the mm (for all brands Zipp, Bontrager, Hed, Lightweight, etc), the more aero it is and while the more aero it is, the less durable it becomes - Is my understanding correct?


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

pennywise said:


> I am placing my bike for order tomorrow with the Lance Flame color scheme from Project One color scheme. Thank you for your advise this far.
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> ...


1. Many people prefer the King headset as it is just better quality, and looks nicer too. It is not a must have, it won't make you faster, but they are very nice. Once you are spending 5k on a bike, the extra $50 for the King Headset isn't such a big deal.

2. Tubulars (my favorite) are glued on. The tube is sewn inside the tire, so there are no pinch flats like clinchers. They are known to ride and corner smoother than clinchers, ad are a bit lighter than clinchers too. Almost all pros in Europe use tubulars, and many in North America, depending on their sponsor.

3. The deeper it is, the MORE durable it will be, since there is more rim material. That said, a regular aluminum rim will almost always be stronger than a carbon rim of any depth.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

lance flames? Cool color scheme.. It was my 2nd choice but the 7 time scheme proved to be too good to pass up on and was more unique with all the logos and the nike swoosh was just the icing. Well, all u need to do now is WAIT... and the process can be a killer I tell u.. U start getting restless, then more restless, then u just simply cant wait for the darn thing to arrive and ride the heck outta it! 

King is simply the best headset maker in the world as many people would testify. You don't needa service it for say 5 years or more even. I know of people and read the reviews on this forum for the Chris King threadless headaset who never serviced theirs for like 10 years even! It won't mak u faster, but it makes your steering more precise from what I've experienced. That could be due to the bike as well. But, I sure as heck can testify that I can just point my handlebars in a direction and the bike'll go there without any resistance, even when I weave heavily on purpose.

Tubulars, well, I've used em on my Madone ever since and the next wheelset I get, I'll stick to tubulars. They are somewhat smoother then clinchers when cornering. Maybe it's my perception, maybe it's the tires.. Still, I love em and won't stop using em. The downside is that if u ut your tire, well, you gotta spend a hefty bit to get new tires and not new tubes. Could be expenive if you keep cutting them, which shouldn't be the case. Though I cut my rear tires twice in a couple of weeks or so.. Still..

Deep dish wheels? They are simply more aerodynamic. I think your misconception on them having less durability is well, somewhat a misconception. It does get a little difficult to handle if the crosswinds get strong especially as the front wheel rim gets deeper. I do face some steering issues on my 38mm Carbon Aeros when the crosswind is strong and have to occasionally steer the bike right/left to counter the effect caused by the crosswind. But, I still like em and want a deeper dish wheelset of either the Aeouls 65 (65mm) or Zipp 404s or maybe the Z4s from Zipp. Still assessing the qualities and all for these wheels.

You honestly won't want a 90mm rim man, the crosswind could make it so hard to ride. Unless of course you're doing tris or TTs on your Madone. Still, you should get a rim ranging from 38mm to 65mm(Aeolus) MAX as far as my opinion goes. Deep wheels won't help you on hills coz aerodynamics count for close to nothing when you battle gravity on climbs. 

In fact, I only want the Aeolus coz it's Bontrager and I'd like to stick to the Trek/Bontrager setup. I do wonder if the 65mm rims on them are better then Zipp's 404/Z4s with 58mm rims though. Lightweight, too expensive.(Not talking about the Standard)

By the way, since you're going Project One, you could choose which wheelset comes with your bike too. So, why don't you get the Aeolus then? You'd pay less then the retail price of the wheels for sure. Or if you are weary of the weight on climbs, then get the Carbon Aeros. They climb well too at 1400g a pair and do have aero characteristics.

Hope this addresses your issues. And, you got a sweeeet bike coming your way man. Just TRY and be patient and rock on man! Get white tape! It rocks.. Haha.. Oh and get the matching (painted to match) XXX Lite bottlecages.. They just complement the bike when they're painted. You don't wanna have a P1 Madone w crapy cages now do you? 

Good luck. By the way, what setup did you choose? For parts and such..


----------

